# In the lieu of SOPA/PIPA protest, the ACTA Agreement is adopted



## flaboy909 (Jan 23, 2012)

Source: http://www.i-program...nstoppable.html



> According to La Quadrature du Net, a French advocacy group that promotes the rights and freedoms of citizens on the Internet:
> 
> ACTA is one more offensive against the sharing of culture on the Internet. ACTA (Anti-Counterfeiting Trade Agreement) is an agreement secretly negotiated by a small "club" of like-minded countries (39 countries, including the 27 of the European Union, the United States, Japan, etc). Negotiated instead of being democratically debated, ACTA bypasses parliaments and international organizations to dictate a repressive logic dictated by the entertainment industries.
> 
> ...



And here is a quote from Wikipedia stating how they snuck the passage of this agreement right under our noses:



> After a series of draft text leaks in 2008, 2009 and 2010, the negotiating parties published an official version of the then current draft on 20 April 2010.[17] In June 2010, a conference at the Washington College of Law with "over 90 academics, practitioners and public interest organizations from six continents"[18] concluded "that the terms of the publicly released draft of ACTA threaten numerous public interests, including every concern specifically disclaimed by negotiators." A group of 75+ law professors signed a letter to President Obama demanding that ACTA be halted and changed.[19]
> 
> The final text was released on 15 November 2010,[20] with English, French, and Spanish published on April 15, 2011.[21] A signing ceremony was held on 1 October 2011 in Tokyo, with the United States, Australia, Canada, Japan, Morocco, New Zealand, Singapore, and South Korea signing the treaty. The European Union, Mexico, and Switzerland attended but did not sign, professing support and saying they will do so in the future.[22][23] Article 39 of ACTA states countries can sign the treaty until 31 March 2013. European Parliament reportedly has the final decision over whether the treaty is dismissed or enacted.[24]
> 
> Poland announced on January 19 that it will sign the treaty on January 26, 2012.[25] According to Polskie Radio, Polish Wikipedia is considering a blackout to protest the signing, similar to the English Wikipedia blackout that had occurred to raise awareness about the Stop Online Piracy Act on January 18.[26] A number of Polish government websites, including that of the President and Polish Parliament, were shut down by denial of service attacks that started January 21, akin to protests against SOPA and PIPA that had happened two days previous.[27][28]



Source: http://en.wikipedia....Trade_Agreement

Marcus Fenix: "GODDAMN SON OF A BITCH!!!!!!"

On topic: I wanted to post this bit of important new because we have a small window to protest but it must be made public knowledge VERY quickly. Also, this bill was OBVIOUSLY negotiated in secret. In fact, if the bill wasn't leaked then we would have little to no knowledge of this agreement at all.... Fuck our lives...


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 23, 2012)

Well this'll go over well. SOPA/PIPA got quite a variety of people up in arms, and it was a US thing.
Now that it concerns the world...yeah this was a pretty retarded idea. People will be voicing their opinion, and when everyone around the world voices their opinion, it'll be pretty fucking loud.


----------



## Gagarin (Jan 23, 2012)

Mayans were right! It's over.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 23, 2012)

YOU MUST BE FUCKING KIDDING ME. FUCK EVERYTHING.


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 23, 2012)

So now it's an INTERNATIONAL situation? Fuck them. Screw whoever who initiated this. 

Now there's one more plan once this fails and it's called the IAAM, or International Anti-Piracy Authoritarian Method. /joke


----------



## 1234turtles (Jan 23, 2012)

sopa and pipa died and now acta has come to avenge thier deaths.


----------



## Ritsuki (Jan 23, 2012)

So now, they want to monitor our cellphones, computers, media players and censor internet (and I'm not even talking about flashcards)... They should maybe think about 'privacy' before 'piracy'...


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 23, 2012)

So the ACTA was already SIGNED?!?! How long till in effect with or without those other signatures?
If European Parliament has the final voice over this bill everyone shout, and FUCKING SHOUT LOUD. None of this slacktivism shit, either.


----------



## BasedKiliK (Jan 23, 2012)

Are we all fucked? Seriously, are we all legitimately FUCKED?


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 23, 2012)

Whatever they do, they will always fail in what they wish to aim. 

But yeah, ACTA? WTF.


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 23, 2012)

Were fucked. Seriously we just cant win. Time to start downloading everything that matters (to me) and putting it in storage.


----------



## Oveneise (Jan 23, 2012)

Wait... has this abomination passed yet?!


----------



## emugirl1994 (Jan 23, 2012)

If you go on a downloading spree, don't download a lot of files all at once. Talked to my friend and he told me cap it to like 6GBs every 2 days so that if your IP address gets tracked it's not for a massive suspicious file downloads.


----------



## Searinox (Jan 23, 2012)

Do NOT let your guard down now that SOPA/PIPA are down! While we've been busy flanking these 2 disastrous legislations, ACTA continues to advance! Those who wish to STOP acta can sign a petition on the White House website to urge them to drop it! https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitions#!/petition/end-acta-and-protect-our-right-privacy-internet/MwfSVNBK


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 23, 2012)

When will they learn that pirates can't be defeated. Even if this pass, people will still continue to pirate like before without any consequences.

Even if they shut the internet down, piracy will continue.

I think voicing our opinion is irrevelant, what is needed here is to completely destroy the life of those people supporting it or just simply ... erase them.


----------



## Saken (Jan 23, 2012)

In lieu*

I had to.


----------



## 324atk (Jan 23, 2012)

Giga_Gaia said:


> When will they learn that pirates can't be defeated. Even if this pass, people will still continue to pirate like before without any consequences.
> 
> Even if they shut the internet down, piracy will continue.
> 
> I think voicing our opinion is irrevelant, what is needed here is to completely destroy the life of those people supporting it or just simply ... erase them.


OR just stop handing them paychecks on silver platters.


----------



## Foie (Jan 23, 2012)

C'mon, where's anonymous when we need them.  They should be crapping all over these people's heads.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 23, 2012)

We better do it.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 23, 2012)

Vigilante said:


> We better do it.



Sorry, but those 3 bills wouldn't change a thing. People would still download illegal files like before. In other words, those bills would serve no purpose. Not only those bills would be unable to stop piracy, but even if they did, piracy would adapt and they'd be back to square one.

You can't defeat piracy, it's a battle they can't win no matter what.


----------



## xist (Jan 23, 2012)

It does seem that this has slipped under the radar of most people, especially given the amount of time it's been worked on. However, what state of activity is it in? Europe is extremely picky about wording of treatise, and with a treaty this size covering so many things (border control alongside internet policing) across so many countries it's going to take forever to ratify.

As far as recent UK activity about this goes all i've really seen is a couple of petitions(if approved the subject is discussed in Parliament), this one is the larger of the two.

Anyone seen this as well?

http://torrentfreak.com/us-threatened-to-blacklist-spain-for-not-implementing-site-blocking-law-120105/


----------



## Ace (Jan 23, 2012)

Seeing how ACTA appears to be a treaty, this only affects countries that CHOOSE to adopt anything in ACTA.
Unfortunately, that'll be many countries...


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 23, 2012)

Ace™ said:


> Seeing how ACTA appears to be a treaty, this only affects countries that CHOOSE to adopt anything in ACTA.
> Unfortunately, that'll be many countries...


in the end, it's the same for all.... if you stop uploading files because your country adopted ACTA, other people that live in a "free ACTA" country couldnt download your files.

My first guess is that all of this situation will end in a internet were it's more difficult to access certain content. People that doenst really know much about internet will end just using email services, facebook and all those kind of social network bullshit. In the other hand, people that really know what they are doing: hackers, and people that have knogledge about internet (all of the gbatemp users, for example) will end up, in someway or another, getting all the free shit that they want. But it will be more difficult to do so.

About "privacy"... mmmm, I really dont know how much privacy we have using email services, social networks, forums and those stuff. It's clearly that if the FBI wants to fuck you up, they will do it no matter what.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 23, 2012)

Foie said:


> C'mon, where's anonymous when we need them.  They should be crapping all over these people's heads.



>Leave it to somebody else.

Yep, that method has *TOTALLY *worked in cases of serious rights infringement.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 23, 2012)

Its funny because ACTA has always been a bigger threat then SOPA/PIPA and nobody cared until now....

If you oppose this then go to your government, punch the guys in the balls and tell them youll keep doing it until they change their mind. Alternativly you can go protest at the European Union


Dont let Anon or Wiki or anyone do the work but involve yourself in it


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 23, 2012)

If this goes ahead I imagine there's going to be a fight.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 23, 2012)

Giga_Gaia said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > We better do it.
> ...


QFT. You can't defeat piracy. You can only try to make it less easy, but piracy will be around as long as mankind lives.


----------



## Shadow&Light (Jan 23, 2012)

They don't have enough jails to lock ALL the world up... Yes, of course it's something very important, this kind of infringment to privacy it's quite alarming... And now it's almost official.

Only we can stop this, don't let anyone else do what you can do, if we all shout at the same time, WE WILL BE HEARD!
There's still time, it fall in our hand the responsability to defend our rights, to defend our privacy


----------



## Gagarin (Jan 23, 2012)

Nobody heard about it, because it was a government secret. They started to draft it in 2007 (?????) but both, Bush and Obama decided not to go public with that because it would jeopardize a national security.

Some countries decided to sign it right away, some like Poland tried to sign in in secret from the public by their government.

People who said that it will not stop internet piracy are only half right. Sure, people still will bootleg games and movies, but times when it was so simple are over.
Try now, with major 3 file sharing hosts down to download 45 GB PS3 game?


----------



## Theraima (Jan 23, 2012)

Where are everyone pulling these stupid agreements/treatys/laws serioulsy.. I agree, none of these would shut down piracy, it would make pirating stuff less easier. True.

If this passes, I bet they will make some "changes" to it. I do not like this at all.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 23, 2012)

Gagarin said:


> Nobody heard about it, because it was a government secret. They started to draft it in 2007 (?????) but both, Bush and Obama decided not to go public with that because it would jeopardize a national security.
> 
> Some countries decided to sign it right away, some like Poland tried to sign in in secret from the public by their government.
> 
> ...


Euhm ACTA has been leaked a load of times so if you dont know it its because you are uninformed
Nothing about it has been a secret since most of it is known for a while. Its opposition only now gained momentum (way too late) due to the SOPA/PIPA objections


----------



## Izzy011 (Jan 23, 2012)

I feel like SOPA/PIPA was just a distraction for THIS.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 23, 2012)

uh oh...the countries are already starting to have solidarity.....New World Order anyone?


Ritsuki said:


> So now, they want to monitor our cellphones, computers, media players and censor internet (and I'm not even talking about flashcards)... They should maybe think about 'privacy' before 'piracy'...



hmm....censored internet and every form of communication is monitored...Looking more and more like Mirrors Edge every day.

Rebels need to put away their keyboard and unholster their guns. Points need to be made. NOW. Before we live in complete communism during our generation!!!

There needs to be a *"violent and bloody revolution" *as quoted from Carl Marx. We cannot keep being oppressed like this!!!!!!


PS - THIS IS WHY Google, Facebook, and Apple met with the president in a closed door meeting.


----------



## Coto (Jan 23, 2012)

Just noticed I got my post deleted.

Who cares, let people decide what it'll be:

This means it will be just the beggining.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 23, 2012)

ACTA might even block SHUTDOWN GBATEMP due to it being "beligerent" against the "United States government" for infringng on xxxx for host il-

fuck this.

*Gets Gun*


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 23, 2012)

Ok to everyone who is reacting all butthurt.... stop posting and start doing something productive against it.

Read up about SOPA/PIPA/ACTA/DMCA. Contact your local government legislator.
A Minister or Representative doesnt read gbatemp.net

Also threatening with voilence will achieve nothing. Actions are louder then word so either protest peacefully or actually grab a gun and shoot some people.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 23, 2012)

did you know ACTA was created in 2008?

and wasn't even brought up until NOW.

(just like the "Patriot Act")

oh and @[member='GundamXXX'], "the people" are out of reach unfortunately, its all just wishful thinking...

oh, and if you "protest peacefully" your head will get busted (like the "occupy riots" going on)

Seig heil.

Edit - lets play a game...What Looks like a lamb that boasts of freedom, liberty and justice for all, yet speaks like a dragon, whos true agenda is tryrany and communism?....The United States....

Wonder if this prophecy stuff actaully legit.........


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 23, 2012)

ACTA won't do much here in the US because no one will spend the money to police the web agressively like this just because of copywrites, and really we don't need to anyway seeing as how effective the old laws are, Europe will be the one to suffer ACTA's wrath for the most part though so it's still a threat.  Of course big tyrant in Japan might use ACTA to take your doujin away, he's already trying to shut down Comiket for trumped obscenity charges, he has also arrested ero artists for the same charges and gives police near unlimited power to go into hentai shops and confiscates certain manga.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 23, 2012)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> did you know ACTA was created in 2008?
> 
> and wasn't even brought up until NOW.
> 
> ...


Yes... peaceful protests havent helped AT ALL in Tunisia and Egypt ;o (im not saying it was limited to peacefull but the bulk was peacefull)
If an entire country gets up in protest by the millions then no government will stand very long
The people are the power but they are either too lazy to do something, too brainwashed to realise they can do something or cave in by peerpressure from the government.

Also USA is thriving on capitalism and despises communism when in fact communism is way better in my opinion


----------



## Shadow&Light (Jan 23, 2012)

Heh... Capitalism is leading to this, to "close" the whole internet... And comunism presures the people to follow everything they say as they want... What happened to freedom? Did ever exist and in some point we lose it...? Or we just gave it away for technology?

It actualy doesn't matter where you are, if ACTA it's globally aproved, there won't be much to do, but to rebuild our society


----------



## Ritsuki (Jan 23, 2012)

The problem with ACTA (at least for the USA) is that it only needs the signature of the president... Even if I doubt they're stupid enough to ignore everybody, this is dangerous. I don't really care if I can't download anymore. I don't really care if I can't watch my shows on streaming. But I liked the fact that I had the choice to do so without being considered as a criminal...

(Off topic @[member='GundamXXX']: The problem with USA and communism is that they don't really understand what it is. Most people think that it's about a dictator opressing the people.)


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 23, 2012)

Ritsuki said:


> The problem with ACTA (at least for the USA) is that it only needs the signature of the president... Even if I doubt they're stupid enough to ignore everybody, this is dangerous. I don't really care if I can't download anymore. I don't really care if I can't watch my shows on streaming. But I liked the fact that I had the choice to do so without being considered as a criminal...
> 
> (Off topic @[member='GundamXXX']: The problem with USA and communism is that they don't really understand what it is. Most people think that it's about a dictator opressing the people.)


I know... theyre idiots lol
They think socialism = communism and communism = dictatorship


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 23, 2012)

Shadow&Light said:


> Heh... Capitalism is leading to this, to "close" the whole internet... And comunism presures the people to follow everything they say as they want... What happened to freedom? Did ever exist and in some point we lose it...? Or we just gave it away for technology?
> 
> It actualy doesn't matter where you are, if ACTA it's globally aproved, there won't be much to do, but to rebuild our society



I think it all started with the OK City Bombing with Timothy McVaye in the 1990's

The government at the time was really really pushing to get this "anti-terrorism" bill through...and after the bombings occureed....it was passed with no opposition.

The Patriot act was another bill that was crafted years ago but did not have enough clout to be pushed through. 9/11 happned. and it was passed with no opposition....

of course I could be wrong, it could have started With the assaination with JFK, as he was the last president to oppose the FBI and the fed.


----------



## Ultymoo (Jan 23, 2012)

In the name of copyright? More like copywrong at this point, these issues are far beyond just a copyright-related thing. More protests then... Who will win? Businesses and Governments or the rest of the world?


----------



## Walker D (Jan 23, 2012)

USA is getting over powered ..even against their own americans  ...

- The president can get any american (anywhere in the world) and kill him, without any charge  ..(it was approved, you know? )

- All this agreements that will destroy our freedom on the internet ( SOPA/ACTA will not be the last)

- FBA going crazy and closing everything

This is getting near to a dictatorship for me..

You can call it capitalism if you want, but man ..this is oppression


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 23, 2012)

Walker D said:


> USA is getting over powered ..even against their own americans  ...
> 
> - The president can get any american (anywhere in the world) and kill him, without any charge  ..(it was approved, you know? )
> 
> ...




hehe....the government can kill any america they want with no charge already before that was passed...ever seen the Bourne Identity?...or ever heard of  Black Ops? (not COD either)

EDIT - annonmous is hacking the polish government websites because of ACTA. they said they will "review' it tomorrow
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2399188,00.asp


----------



## Walker D (Jan 23, 2012)

*stanleyopar2000 *But now it's law..			  ...something, in theory, approved by the population in a democratically way   ...what is kinda bad


----------



## JustChillin1414 (Jan 23, 2012)

Fuck. That is all.


----------



## Searinox (Jan 23, 2012)

For those interested in why things have been going downhill like this for the past few years, here's a good source.


----------



## alidsl (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## sputnix (Jan 23, 2012)

this has been around for a while hopefully people are willing to keep going after sopa


----------



## Heran Bago (Jan 23, 2012)

The URL at the bottom of this image doesn't work.


----------



## alidsl (Jan 23, 2012)

Heran Bago said:


> The URL at the bottom of this image doesn't work.


Just noticed that... It's not the URL that matter though tbh


----------



## gameandmatch (Jan 23, 2012)

Ah so that is how the world is going to end; suicide rate skyrockets around the world. 

On a serious note: This sucks. I mean their method is evading into our privacy.


----------



## M[u]ddy (Jan 23, 2012)

Time to move to Switzerland.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 23, 2012)

M[u]ddy said:


> Time to move to Switzerland.


Euhm did you not read the post above? Switzerland joined as well...


----------



## berlinka (Jan 23, 2012)

Even if this ends all downloading possibililties, I personally will feel a sense of freedom, because I have time to do other things except watch movies and play games...

No but seriously, people, don't worry so much, because pirating will never stop. You can make one computer (sort of) unhackable, but the internet. Just see how, as a protest to the sopa/pipa thing, they just hack a governement site!


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 23, 2012)

They aren't going to stop until people start fighting the government physically, aren't they?


----------



## ferofax (Jan 24, 2012)

it's been signed since October last year. back when SOPA/PIPA was just a whiff in the air.


we've been trolled, hard. maybe SOPA/PIPA was done to deliberately draw the ire of people while ACTA snuck in from behind.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jan 24, 2012)

There needs to be a serious uprising, we need to take the power back for the people! If it comes down to it I'll have to handle some of these meatheads in black suits.


----------



## Ritsuki (Jan 24, 2012)

GundamXXX said:


> M[u]ddy said:
> 
> 
> > Time to move to Switzerland.
> ...



Actually they didn't sign the agreement. They're here as negociating party. So basically, the laws in Switzerland won't change, but they'll try to assist countries who signed the agreement (like more controls at the customs)


----------



## chyyran (Jan 24, 2012)

..

And I though them Mayans were just freaking us all out.



*Envisions Internet Blackout *Week*

This might be one for the history books.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ritsuki said:


> So basically, the laws in Switzerland won't change


That picture clearly says that ACTA is above any country's laws, though.


----------



## Ritsuki (Jan 26, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Ritsuki said:
> 
> 
> > So basically, the laws in Switzerland won't change
> ...



It's a little bit more complicated... It's not the same for every country. By example, in France, international laws are above national laws. In Italy, they must be accepted and included in national laws (again, there are some exeptions, but again, they must be ratified by some superior institutions). Switzerland is even more complicated () because we're in a direct democracy (which means that we must vote in order to accept the agreement. A good example would be the adhesion to the European Union ; we voted 'no' and that's why the economic crisis had less visible effects on our country. And international treaties have a limit ; you can't actually do much if one of the country doesn't respect the laws. You can still bring them to the International Court of Justice (ICJ), but again, if they don't want to respect the sentence, nobody can force them. The only consequence will be that the relations between the countries will get bad. And the last point is the fact that a country can't apply his laws in another one (the only exeptions are if a treaty is signed and respected by both countries, and major crimes like treason, genocide, murder, etc...)

tl;dr : The laws are not applicable if the country doesn't sign the agreement because it's stipulated in international law that the treaty is valid only for the designated parties, 'just like' a contract


----------



## metamaster (Jan 26, 2012)

So, ACTA is terrible. Worse then SOPA and PIPA because they can affect other goods outside of the Internet (generic medicine and seeds), but I wonder, when will this agreement start affecting us (or anyone)?
I live in Canada, and this country signed it. When exactly will my Internet start getting filtered through the fine grids of ACTA? I think I saw something about the EU having the final say, but I'm not sure...


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jan 26, 2012)

Utter garbage, no one wants use an internet where information is witheld. When you try to control something this much, people will want to leave.

"The Undernet will rise"


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 26, 2012)

Ritsuki said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > Ritsuki said:
> ...


tl;dr Siwtzerland will suck up as much as possible to the EU and US and will do whatever is asked... just like it has always done

Also the EU signed ACTA


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jan 26, 2012)

*16 December 2011* - ACTA agreed 
	
 at Council of the European Union.
*14 October 2011* - ACTA clears scrutiny in the House of Lords European Scrutiny Committee (EUC-23 published 11 January 2011).
*1 October 2011* - ACTA signed by most of the negotiating parties at the Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Japan 
	
.
*September 2011*- ACTA formally transmitted to the International Trade Committee of the European Parliament (INTA) 
	
.
*9 September 2011* - ACTA clears scrutiny in the House of Commons European Scrutiny Committee (see report No. 40 
	
 – doc 12190/11 and 12193/11).
*27 June 2011* - The proposals for signature 
	
 and conclusion 
	
 of ACTA have been received from the Commission and deposited for national Parliamentary scrutiny.
*6 May 2011* - An update on ACTA 
	
 and open discussion took place on 25 March 2011 at the DG Trade Civil Society Meeting.
*27 April 2011* - Commission services' comments 
	
 on the opinion of European Academics on ACTA were published.
*6 December 2010* - The finalised Anti-Counterfeiting Trade Agreement (ACTA) text 
	
 was released on the Europa website.
*20 October 2010* - EU press statement - All you want to know about the Anti-Counterfeiting Trade Agreement (ACTA) 
	

*10 March 2010* - The European Parliament passed a resolution 
	
 on transparency and state of play of the ACTA negotiations.
*9 March 2010* - Karel De Gucht, Trade Commissioner, responded 
	
 to the European Parliament’s concerns in an oral Parliamentary question debate on transparency and state of play of the ACTA negotiations
sauce


----------

